# who's Cloth Diapering?



## teenmommy15

hi ladies! I was just wondering who is cloth diapering? :thumbup::baby:


----------



## ClairAye

I did cloth bum Jason but we recently had to stop :cry: Baby #2 will also have a cloth bum :D


----------



## lovingmumma

Hi I'm using modern cloth:) just started recently but I love it!! There's something really satisfying about using cloth. Are you using it or planing too? :)


----------



## teenmommy15

we've been using honest.com which is all organic and really healthy for baby and skin but we just recently ordered our cloth diapers  im so excited ive been dying to cloth diaper. Im new at this so i was wondering do you guys have any tips? whats your favorite brand of cloth diapers? and i heard you wash them in the toilet and then in washer machine, is that true?


----------



## Desi's_lost

I love cloth diapering, it's just nice to not be throwing out all those plastic diapers. Will post tips later :).


----------



## lovingmumma

Sounds like a good website:) I'm not a fan of all the chemicals and stuff in some products. Yay! So exciting! What sort did you order?and how many did you get? I'm using a mix between all in 2's and pockets. I only swapped to cloth less then a week ago so I don't have any tips yet lol, natural parenting section will but! I'm using an Aussie brand called cushie tushies and yea you rinse of the solid waste into the toilet using a squirting thing *have a google, you can make your own* then dry pail them then just wash them in the machine:) pretty simple. I'm using flushable bamboo liners so they catch most of the waste and it's easier to just flush them away haha. You only wash them with half the detergent you usually would otherwise the material becomes less absorbent from soap build up, and you don't use any softeners or anything on them either- just really basic washing.


----------



## teenmommy15

it is i love it ! me either thats why i was using the honest before i ordered the cloth i ordered 10 pack of pocket cloth diapers which 20 inserts for $50 dollars. >.< (so expensive but worth it!) ill be using hemp inserts because they soak up slower and absorb more so theres not any explosions or anything like that. how much do your cloth diapers cost ?


----------



## ClairAye

Wash them in the toilet :wacko: You put poop down the toilet if that's what you mean :haha: If you can get Tots Bots and Little Lambs over there I love them! I would definitely recommend using flushable liners, you just pick it out of the nappy with any solids and flush it down the toilet :)

I always do a cold rinse then wash at 60. They say use 1/3 if your powder and definitely no fabric softner. I use more powder though, I'm a freak about bad smelling nappies!

With your LO's age using a fitted nappy & wrap would probably fit better than a BTP nappy. Also don't buy a bulk of one brand in case they don't work with your LO. Look on pre-loved groups on Facebook or see if you have a local cloth nappy library :)


----------



## ClairAye

Plus be warned, they are addictive!


----------



## lovingmumma

They are soooo expensive :s but 50$ for 10 is cheap with what im used to!! in aus for a "cheap" cloth diaper it's about 20$ for 1!!! I couldn't afford any new so I bought 2nd hand ones, and got 18 with 20 inserts for 50$ which I'm happy with, I had a look on the website and new it would have been over 500$ to buy that many!!:) on the plus side after spending a lot of money to start with we will be saving heaps in the long run! :D have a look on eBay for the disposable/flushable liners, they are pretty cheap and make it a lot easier like pp said. How cute are the patterns and things you can get with them! I love that on hot days my lo can just wear his nappy and it looks adorable


----------



## teenmommy15

i do have Little Lamb and Tots Bots out here ill check them out Oh good idea Clair ! Sadie is so picky so i shouldn't buy them in bulk! and i definitely will check out the flush-able liners


----------



## teenmommy15

i found cloth diapers on ebay for $4.17 that aren't pre-used and the brand is baby shine


----------



## samisshort

I use cloth, I am so addicted! Can't wait to put #2 in cloth! :haha:


----------



## teenmommy15

got a great deal found cloth diapers for $2 dollars each so excited to cloth diaper !!


----------



## samisshort

teenmommy15 said:


> got a great deal found cloth diapers for $2 dollars each so excited to cloth diaper !!

WHERE?! hahaha! I buy Alva pocket diapers, they're about $5 each and work GREAT for my son with the bamboo inserts :) I got #2 coming though, need to work on my diaper stash :winkwink: :haha:

Isn't the shopping addictive? I once spent 2 hours looking at diapers. I'm sad lol


----------



## teenmommy15

on Ebay! and they arent used ! where do you get Alva diapers so cheap? i can never find them that cheap! i heard bamboo inserts were great ! when are you due?

please i could spend all day shopping for my little one!


----------



## lovingmumma

if looking for cute baby things online was a job i would be soooo rich :haha: some of the patterns on the cloth nappies are crazy adorable! i want to buy them all!!!! wow i cant believe you can get them that cheap! on Aus Ebay its at least 7$ for a cheap nappy, not including postage, and if you want a better brand one your looking at least 15$ per nappy.. the mark up here is so frustrating :( looked at the american sites but its just not worth it with the postage.


----------



## teenmommy15

Me too ! i sometimes stay up ALL night and baby shop like a mad women !  I know the cute ones with patterns are like 11-50 dollars out here and their only 11 if you get them on Ebay other than that there 17-30 :( but usually its free shipping out here !


----------



## samisshort

teenmommy15 said:


> on Ebay! and they arent used ! where do you get Alva diapers so cheap? i can never find them that cheap! i heard bamboo inserts were great ! when are you due?
> 
> please i could spend all day shopping for my little one!

I get them right off their website :) and I love my bamboo inserts! They're on the pricier side, but so worth it! They're super trim and absorbent, and can be layed against baby's skin unlike microfiber inserts :) I'm due Jan 15th

I wish I could look all day at them lol my little monkey keeps me quite busy though :haha:


----------



## teenmommy15

i'll have to look them up! yeah i know im so nervous about microfiber inserts thats why im using bamboo inserts! lol i know what you mean! and congrats on #2


----------



## ohdessy

I love cloth! Seriously its actually become an addiction. I got a great cheap bundle on ebay of second hand nappies with various types (prefolds, disanas, fitteds, flats etc.). Since trying them I've found prefolds are my fave go to nappy, I just bought 14 more but Im starting to like my pockets too.

I just spent £50 on WAHM made nappy covers from America because the designs were sooo cute I just had to! They were only £15 each including shipping but OH was not impressed >.< 

My only issue was my prefolds kept leaking out the side for two days straight but I realised I wasn't getting them tight enough. Still its nothing compared to the blowouts I had with _every_ brand of disposable I used.


----------



## vaniilla

We're not anymore as DS is in regular underwear but we used cloth from 3 months to just under 3. Our stash was 70% itti bitti tuttos and then the rest was made up of issy bear, designer bums , blueberry pockets, tots bots easy fits and a couple of custom weenotions. We'll be buying a newborn stash to add to our current ones for the next baby.


----------

